# Sticky  Day at The Park - A Poem written for the Dog Park Lover's



## Sadie

A Day At The Park

He is just like other dogs I would always say; He loves to go to 
the dog park to play every day

Everyone loves him there, so it's ok; My dog won't fight--he 
wasn't raised that way

But then one day, right before dark, A troubled young man 
came into the park

He had by his side the biggest dog I'd ever seen, And 
unfortunately for us, both were quite mean

We asked very nicely if they would just go; The dog answered 
with a snarl and the man with a harsh "NO!"

Well his dog was a terror, threatening to all; Then he started a 
fight with a Lab over a ball

They fought pretty hard and the man would not intervene; 
Then here comes my dog and pushes right in between

He grabbed that big dog and thrashed him around; And with 
one quick jerk threw him down on the ground

The Lab was able to escape; I heard everyone cheer; But my 
dog was now in a frenzy and would not let me near

When he finally let go, what I saw stopped my heart; That big 
mean dog had been torn apart

The authorities were called, the big dog was now dead; But 
they didn't take the big dog; they took my dog instead

We all tried to explain that my dog saved the day; But because 
of his breed he was taken away

You see my dog was a Pit bull and they don't get any breaks; 
One small incident is all that it takes

A dog had died; And though he hadn't started the fight, My dog 
was held responsible for what happened that night

He was deemed a danger to all and sentenced to death; And I 
hold him now as he takes his last breath

It's my fault that my dog is being killed today; Please listen for 
a moment to what I am going to say

Everyone warned me about his potential to fight; I said it won't 
happen, I am raising him right

And now my dog is paying the ultimate price; Because I was 
stubborn and wouldn't take the advice

He only did what he was bred to do; Learn from our story; 
don't let it happen to you.


----------



## angelbaby

great post, hopefully it opens some peoples eyes who are maybe in denial right now.


----------



## ames

WOW, that's a great poem  Did you write it? Thanks for posting. Can I share it?


----------



## Sadie

You can post it ... I didn't write it! I found it on another forum pass it on girl!


----------



## ames

perfect! lol thanks!!!


----------



## duckyp0o77

true that. im stealing this.
to really be an advocate for this breed you have to recognize every potential scenario/ event/ situation and avoid them or know how to handle it. i may print this poem, laminate it and go post it down @ the local dog park lol and possibly near the lady's house who let her pitbull run out the front door on halloween night. she shut the freakin door...


----------



## koeJ007

Its a truly beautiful poem. Thanks for sharing. Its an unfortunate and sad fact. But who said life was fair. If we love our dogs we accept everything that comes along with them. Including all the ignoramus' that follow suit. I'm definitely showing that poem to all the people I know.


----------



## Aireal

duckyp0o77 said:


> true that. im stealing this.
> to really be an advocate for this breed you have to recognize every potential scenario/ event/ situation and avoid them or know how to handle it. i may print this poem, laminate it and go post it down @ the local dog park lol and possibly near the lady's house who let her pitbull run out the front door on halloween night. she shut the freakin door...


Great idea!!!


----------



## lorreann

*Need Advice on Adopting a Second Pitbull*

This poem was beautiful, sad, and so true. I am now raising my 3rd pitbull-my first female and have only had one at a time. I buried my male pitbull a couple of years ago at 12 years old n it broke my heart. I am now contemplating adopting a male pitbull as a companion for my female, but have never had 2 pitbulls under the same roof at the same time, except for socialization visits. She is very dog friendly, unlike the 2 males I previously raised. So I'm not sure how another male would get along with her full time. Does anyone on here have experience with this issue?? Thanks so much!!


----------



## cEElint

these dogs dont need companions other than humans...


----------



## Aireal

cEElint said:


> these dogs dont need companions other than humans...


Very true, I'd stick with one, your all she needs


----------



## max'smommy29

*same thing happend to my family only it was a person and a german shepherd!!!*

I was in tears!!!!,that same thing happend to my doggie only some lady was sticking her head in my fence not getting my attention, my german shepherd saw it as her trying to hurt my daughter since she was by the gate,and attacked her in the neck.We raised our dog right always took him to the vet always was training with him and gave him tons of attention also had him neautered.but animal control saw him as a dangerous dog and told us we had to euthenize him.always always watch your baby especialy when having a big breed not saying a poodle don't bite but if animal control had to pick which dog is dangerous of coarse they would pick the bigger breed over fluffy.Now were bringing our new baby home November 26th he is a lab/pitbull mix and deffently know what to do with this baby had to learn the hard way but atleast we learned.


----------



## Christy27

This is a great poem and i'm gonna steal this today.


----------



## RebelFury76

Wonderful story. I have accepted that dog parks are not in my pup's future as much as I wish they could be. I've considered perhaps with a muzzle but as much as that could help it may further the stereotypes so I'm at an impasse.

In any case, good fuckin luck taking my dog from me, only will if I'm in cuffs going with him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

RebelFury76 said:


> Wonderful story. I have accepted that dog parks are not in my pup's future as much as I wish they could be. I've considered perhaps with a muzzle but as much as that could help it may further the stereotypes so I'm at an impasse.
> 
> In any case, good fuckin luck taking my dog from me, only will if I'm in cuffs going with him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hear ya. I don't think it's fair to your dog to take him somewhere another dog you don't know and he can't defend himself. Maybe their dog should be in a muzzle but they haven't don't that and he attacks your pup and now they are unable to defend themselves. I'm not saying it is or is not a good way to try and get your dog around others safely. Just same rules apply don't do it with strange dogs or owners you don't know.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

